# Short's Stash



## Short and Sweet (Nov 3, 2010)

Bottom is a separate 20ct humidor that has my CAO's, Bradleys, and Torano's. I try to keep everything organized; and now I am full at the moment... I really started "hoarding" cigars a couple months ago, but have been smoking out of my 20 ct humidor for a couple years.

Guess I got some smoking to do! :beerchug:


----------



## GregSS (Aug 12, 2010)

Nice

Those thicker RG Vs are the best of the V bunch IMO


----------



## Plop007 (Jul 8, 2009)

Nice stash


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

Yep, very nice stash.


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

:thumb: very nice. :thumb:


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

Great quality smokes man.


----------



## DeeSkank (May 26, 2010)

Very nice stash.

Some of my favs in that bunch :tu


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Dibs on the fuentes and padrons! Oh wait, this is your stash...I like your choices!


----------



## MATADOR (Nov 12, 2010)

Nice, looks like time for another humi!


----------



## Short and Sweet (Nov 3, 2010)

MATADOR said:


> Nice, looks like time for another humi!


Haha another humi is correct! I would have to concur with this!

Thanks for the kind comments guys :thumb:


----------



## txemtp69 (Oct 26, 2010)

very nice stash


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

Very nice indeed!!! Hmmm... ideas a plenty for the next order in the new year... lol


----------



## Cattani (Nov 22, 2010)

Not too shabby man!


----------



## Short and Sweet (Nov 3, 2010)

FridayGt said:


> Very nice indeed!!! Hmmm... ideas a plenty for the next order in the new year... lol


Oliva's are always on the list :thumb:


----------



## nighthawk2k8 (Oct 20, 2009)

love the v's.


----------



## logos (Jul 27, 2010)

Like the V's


----------

